# is this normal dominance?



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

had a mini heartattack this morning.........

was lying in bed half asleep watching my group of girls toodling about in their perfecto tank ( as you do )
and one of the females was running about trying to mate the female that had given birth in the night. she was doing an excellent job of playing buck.
rounded everyone up to double check sexes ( i know i had taken studley out once they`d started to show, but i had to check ) and they`re definatly all girls,

is this normal behaviour? is it a dominance thing?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I had the same "heart attack" when my first pair of does did that. My new group of siamese does mount each other too, I don't know if it's dominance or frustration.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Dominance - female dogs do it as well. Don't worry about it, it's not a big deal. Just about establishing a hierarchy. And being a bit frisky, maybe.


----------



## sarahsnake (Oct 28, 2009)

thats ok then, at silly o`clock in the morning i was doubting my sexing skills, lol.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My mice did that at first and I had a small panick and double checked to see if they were all girls, they know which mouse is in charge now so they dont do it any more


----------

